# Taylor Made



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

OK guys so I recently revived a large amount of the chinese 1745 tube and I just assumed I would be happy from the off .... I have a draw of 29" and therefore I have been cutting my looped tube sets 40cm long and with passing them through the pouch and tying I get a working set of 7.5 inches or about 400%. Elongation. These tubes shoot fine they feel very stable and look like they will last my problems are they shoot heavy I think the draw is about 15lb which is not huge but after an hour shooting my wrist feels beat. I shoot 8mm steel with this set up and I really dint feel the zip like I assume I should. 
Learning from this I progressed to a 50cm cut set of loops thinking at least if I increase the working area the draw will soften up (at least to my anchor) but this was not the case the bands seemed to pull just as hard and shot a lot limper due to the dead area in my draw , I then tried drawing past my anchor pulling hard to my ear only to achive the same kind of results I was getting with my 40cm sets .... So I'm stumped ... If anyone could Taylor me a set of loopes 1745 that will soften the draw whilst keeping the speed at 29" then shout out .. Please include the total cut length of the tube and include an inch for tying many thanks .


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I say you don't need to shoot doubles. Make the same set up but with singles instead... Try the same anchor, then try a little longer...

Here is the work that someone else did on this subject. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16567-comparing-double-1745-to-single-1745-video/


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes I am a keen shooter of the single strand and in compliment to the Chinese tube, single they are amazing, the only reason I have moved onto the single loop is that I'm now a fan of the no tool attachment the loops provide. And for lack of a better explanation I like the neatness of the looped shooter .


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

8mm? 1745 is way too much. Try 2040, barely any pull and you'll get way more speed.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> 8mm? 1745 is way too much. Try 2040, barely any pull and you'll get way more speed.


I concur, doctor.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I was finding this out slowly own my own today I switched to some 9.5mm and they seemed much zippier ..... thanks guys


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

A little of subject but I don't want to create another topic .... Has anybody strapped some 1745 into a commercial slingshot like a barnet for example ? I should imagine they would work?


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

luxor5 said:


> Yes I am a keen shooter of the single strand and in compliment to the Chinese tube, single they are amazing, the only reason I have moved onto the single loop is that I'm now a fan of the no tool attachment the loops provide. And for lack of a better explanation I like the neatness of the looped shooter .


don't forget you can always go for the semi tapered, just make a loop at the fork end. you end up with the light pull of a single but the ease of attachment. I think Panama did a tutorial on it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> A little of subject but I don't want to create another topic .... Has anybody strapped some 1745 into a commercial slingshot like a barnet for example ? I should imagine they would work?


I assume you mean pushing the tubes on to one of those rearward-facing prong slingshots. You could and it has been done on here before but I think generally that tubes set up this way are the suck.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

do something with your life get me a beer


----------

